# RoadBed



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi all,
I know this isn't the for sale and wanted page, so I apologize in advance if this is not allowed. I am looking for some straight roadbed for American Flyer tubular track. 

I have been buying roadbed and track for a few years, but have an over abundance of curved and a shortage of straights.

Does anyone know where I can find some straight roadbed?? Either the Flyer or the Johnson repop will work for me.

Thanks in advance,
Aflyer


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Try this:http://www.portlines.com/track.htm


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a lot of roadbed, but seeing it's getting very hard to come by, especially in straight, I have to keep mine locked up,lol..I was buying straight sections for $2 bucks a piece last year but the store burned down.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Cycleops,
Hi, and thanks for the reminder about Port lines.

Nut,
I agree I was buying it last year same as you. 

I just built a couple of new modules for our train club, and needed another 25 - 30 pieces and didn't see much on eBay, for straight track alone. 

I probably have 50 - 60 pieces of curved on hand, but my supply if straight pieces is running low.

Thank you both for the response,
Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have not purchased any rubber roadbed in the last 3 years, I am surprised the repro pieces are now out of production. If you need some the Portlines inventory will be a good deal even at the increased price.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Check the facebook page, "American Flyer Swap meet". There's a bunch of roadbed on it for sale. You must join the group. NuttinButFlyer and myself belong to it.


----------



## Luke 221 (Feb 12, 2013)

If you ever acquire some rubber roadbed that is stiff, try soaking it in armor all for a few days.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nut,
Thanks for the tip.

I joined the swap meet, and found that nice pile of roadbed you mentioned.

Thanks again,

George


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Nut,
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I joined the swap meet, and found that nice pile of roadbed you mentioned.
> ...


You're very welcome!! That's what we're here for, to help each other.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

